# The Fan Awaits. Mother's Day



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

We don't do Mother's Day so the $hit starts in about 15 minutes.


Good luck tomorrow boys. I'll be facing the wind and thinking of you!:razz:


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

OK, break over. See you guys after service.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2011)

Hope you got slammed. Nothing like sweat and money in the bank!

The fam and I had to walk away from a restaurant about 40 minutes past our reservation, and we were still waiting in the STREET. The patio and sidewalk was still full. *** is the point to taking a reservation?

We ate at Panera Bread...it was empty and delicious.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll be plating about 400 dinners for a la carte service. Limited special menu so it'll be a breeze. We crank food out like a machine back there. It's all in the prep and mis en place.

Enjoy your day Scott, drink a cold one. :cool2:


----------



## Adamm (May 8, 2011)

300 people on a buffet for me, piece of cake, not im at home, enjoying a cold one


----------



## StephanFowler (May 9, 2011)

I made dinner, for my wonderful wife (had to be a little plain as she had been sick Fri/Sat)

oven roasted chicken on the bone, homemade fresh spinach ravioli with ricotta in pesto, and steamed carrots w/ a little cinnamon.

hope everyone had a great mothers day


----------



## MikeZ (May 10, 2011)

Went to my moms brought food and cooked there.. god bless cast iron for keeping heat with her crappy range.. fresh salad greens from the farmers market with a homemade dressing, seared spring broccoli raab & vadilla onion slices, chicken marsala also with mushrooms from the farmers market, gluten free pasta, then cheesecake (store bought) and fruit salad... oh i think i finished 2 bottles of wine too


----------



## Potato42 (May 10, 2011)

I cooked up some ribs in the oven nice and slow. I gave them a rub of salt (Sel Gris), pepper (crushed red and black), cumin, paprika and a dash of a few other things. Sauce was composed of tomato base with vinegar, brown sugar, molasses, worcestershire sauce, tabasco, mustard and some other spices I'm sure I'm leaving out.

I would have liked to have finished them on the grill outside, but it needs some TLC before it gets put to use again. I also have it in mind to make a smoker down the road.


----------

